# Who am I?



## PiccoloGoat

What you do, is answer the previous persons riddle, then post your own, and it should flow nicely. I'll start with an easy one.

Who am I? I am the current PM of Australia. I have Grey hair. My last name rhymes with "Dud".
:slapfloor:


----------



## heavenlyhaven

Kevin Rudd

~~~~~~~~~~

i was the leader of a band that started in califonia in the 60"s
there is an ice cream named after me, "Cherry ________"
i make my own line of ties
i am deceased
there are stuffed animals made based on songs we performed
our groupies wear "very colorful" t-shirts


----------



## AlaskaBoers

that looked easy . :wink:


----------



## Poverty Bay

Jerry Garcia?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

ype!  
now it's your turn to post a "who am i"


----------



## Poverty Bay

I am a king and a pioneer.
I have been watched and listened to.
I was a twin. And I am dead – perhaps.

Who am I?


----------



## goathappy

Elvis Presley?


----------



## Poverty Bay

Yeppers! Your turn!


----------



## redneck_acres

I'm an actor married to an actress
My last name is an actual food group
I have been known to be "Footlose"

Who am I?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

kevin bacon


when you put a piece of paper over a pic and copy the bottom pic to the top paper with a pencil
(lol)
that is my first name
i like women who shake their booties at ******* bars
my wife is a great looking mother to my kids
i sing songs about me


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Trace Adkins

Someone else can create the next person. I can't think of one!!!


----------



## heavenlyhaven

he's short
he's fat
he's in 4th grade
he wears a blue hat with yellow trim
he wears a red jacket
he really hates hippies


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I would say Bart Simpson but he doesnt wear a hat :shrug: 

No idea


----------



## heavenlyhaven

it is a cartoon
he's really mouthy and obnoxious
he's really mean to his jewish friend


----------



## goathappy

Oh I know who it is but I can't htink of his name!!!!!! must google..........


----------



## SDK

cartman


----------



## heavenlyhaven

yep
i was watching south park last night
can you tell?
lol


----------



## SDK

yea haha im bad at this so someone else do one


----------



## heavenlyhaven

i have pretended to be Amish
but i was really a banker
i know alot about cars
i know alot about tools
i screw up every project 
nothing is good enough until it has more power
i am an actor


----------



## sparks879

tim allen/taylor


----------



## sparks879

I dig out tiny caves, and store gold and silver in them.
I also build bridges of gold and silver and make crowns of gold
They are the smallest you could imagine
Sooner or later everyone needs my help, yet many people are afraid to let me help them
Who am I?


----------



## rkalgren

A dentist


----------



## rkalgren

I led my people out of slavery.
I talked to a hot plant.
It talked to me.
I got lost for forty years in the desert.
Who am I?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

moses

(someone else - i'm drawing blanks)


----------



## PiccoloGoat

How about.. What am I?

My flowers are Red and Blue
I rid houses of ghosts
And I live where the stagecoaches roam.

=D tricky eh?


----------



## sparks879

sage?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

wtg Sparks!!
I stole that one from the Horse Isle riddles :shrug: 

Im outta ideas


----------



## sparks879

ok lemme do some thinking i will have one in a few minutes


----------



## sparks879

I with borrowed silver shine, 
What you see is none of mine. 
First I show you but a quarter, 
like the bow that guards the Tartar; 
Then the half, and then the whole, 
ever dancing around the pole; 
And true it is, I chiefly owe 
my beauty to the shades below. 

Who am I?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

THE MOON ^.^


----------



## heavenlyhaven

that was beautiful sparks


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I'm male
I have long hair
I have a beard
I wear a hat 
I'm a pirate
I'm in love with rum


----------



## sparks879

jack sparrow


----------



## sparks879

just waiting for a yes no reply...i dont want to post another one if im not right
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

oh sorry yeah your right lol


----------



## sparks879

lol ok i have another one...hopefully a little harder...

I am served at a table 
In gatherings of 2 or 4 
Served small, white, and round 
You'll love some and thats part of the fun. 
What am I?


----------



## sparks879

bump...anyone?


----------



## rkalgren

ping-pong ball?


----------



## sparks879

yes!


----------



## rkalgren

I can't think of one, so go again.


----------



## sparks879

lol ok
Your best friend or greatest enemy, I am your greatest companion. 
I am your greatest helper or your heaviest burden. I will push 
you onwards or drag you down to failure. I am completely at your 
command. 

Half the things you do, you might as well turn over to me and 
I'll do them quickly and correctly. I'm easily managed, but you 
must be firm with me. Show me exactly how you want something 
done and, after a few lessons, I'll do it automatically. I'm 
the servant of all great men and, alas, of all failures as well. 

Those who are great, I have made great. Those who are failures, 
I have made failures. I work with the precision of a scientist 
and the passion of a patriot. You many run me for profit or 
run me for ruin; it makes no difference to me. Take me, train 
me, be firm with me and I will put the world at your feet. But 
be easy with me and I'll destroy you. 


Who am I?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

my computer?


----------



## sparks879

lol nope


----------



## rkalgren

your brain


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I dunno a horsE? :horse:


----------



## sparks879

lol good guess but no


----------



## PiccoloGoat

bob said your brain.

Did you see it? Just making sure lol


----------



## sparks879

yeah i saw it...close but not it.
beth


----------



## RunAround

Yourself? lmao


----------



## toth boer goats

:horse: horse does sound right to me to............


----------



## goathappy

Is it your muscles? or your nervous system? nerves? heart?


----------



## sparks879

youre getting wamrer but its not a body part...its more of something you do.
beth


----------



## sparks879

bump


anymore guesses? or do you all want to know the answer?
beth


----------



## Amos

Exessive drinking?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

your thoughts?


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

habit


----------



## sparks879

you are right! its habit.


beth


----------



## Amos

XD great one!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

k my turn I guess here goes

With pointed fangs it sits in wait,
With piercing force its doles out fate,
Over bloodless victims proclaiming its might,
Eternally joining in a single bite.
What am I?


----------



## Amos

A vampire?


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Spider? :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty

A bat??


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

no to all 3 answers


----------



## Amos

A zombie?


----------



## sparks879

a stapler


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Sparks your too smart :hair:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

YUP a stapler! good job


----------



## sparks879

i love these. a friend and i take turns sending things like this back and fourth.


Here's my next one....a little different.


The same five letters can be anagrammed into four different 
words that fill in the blanks in the sentence to make 
(somewhat) good sense. What are the missing words if the 
sentence is… 

‘The farmer with hundreds of _ _ _ _ _ , deeply _ _ _ _ _ 
about the amount of rainfall, and _ _ _ _ _ around with 
artificial watering systems when the ground is dry enough 
to _ _ _ _ _ him about the possibility of crop failure.’ 



Have fun!
beth


----------



## Amos

‘The farmer with hundreds of _ _ _ _ _ , deeply _ _ _ _ _ 
about the amount of rainfall, and _ _ _ _ _ around with 
artificial watering systems when the ground is dry enough 
to _ _ _ _ _ him about the possibility of crop failure.’ 

1. Rices
2. Cries
3. Icres
4. Resic

Lol.. or am i completely off?


----------



## sparks879

no youre actually right on track, youre very close but not quite right on.
beth


----------



## rkalgren

acres
cares
races
scare


----------



## sparks879

there ya go!
youre turn
beth


----------



## Amos

XD Good one!


----------



## rkalgren

I took my stepfather's last name.
I left school at thirteen.
I was arrested for vagrancy at seventeen.
I was a well-known writer.
My wife's name was Bessie.
I had two daughters.
I wrote a book about the wild.
Who am I?


----------



## sparks879

Jack London


----------



## rkalgren

yes


----------



## sparks879

What word begins with "e" ends with "e" and 
has one letter in it? 

beth


----------



## rkalgren

eye


----------



## Amos

Eve?

You meant one OTHER letter in it, right?


----------



## sparks879

nope remember the last line....it only has one letter in it.
beth


----------



## rkalgren

Envelope


----------



## PiccoloGoat

thats a good one!!

But what if the envolope had 2 letters in it? :wink:


----------



## rkalgren

Just two hairs upon her head
But she wears a flowered gown 
and dances in the flower bed
the prettiest creature in town.


----------



## Amos

That sounds strangely familiar, but I've no idea what to make out of it, besides song lyrics?


----------



## sparks879

you must be thinking f the song by rascal flatts...


A butterfly!


----------



## rkalgren

Yep


----------



## sparks879

Rearrange the letters How would you rearrange the letters 
in the words "new door" to make one word? Note: There is 
only one correct answer.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

is it one word? -shrugs- Its all i can think of


----------



## rkalgren

I think you got it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

LOL, yep I think you did indeed get it :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lol lets wait and see


----------



## sparks879

yep....oneword is the answer.
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

bah i cant think of anything im not good at this


----------



## sparks879

heres a good one....in honor of piccolo goat

What has a bed, but never sleeps 
Runs, but never walks 
Has a mouth, but never eats 
Has a head but cannot see


----------



## rkalgren

A river.


----------



## sparks879

ok too easy! LOL
beth


----------



## rkalgren

When I am filled
I can point the way,
When I am empty
Nothing moves me,
I have two skins-
One without and one within.


----------



## sparks879

a glove


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Aww i knew that one, too


----------



## rkalgren

That is it.


----------



## sparks879

ok im going to try and find a hard one let me do some thinking ghunting and searching and will get back to ya all here.
beth


----------



## sparks879

Foward I am heavy, but backward I am not. What am I?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

a ton!!!

Im so smort :clap: 

lol


----------



## sparks879

lol you are you are!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

GOT ONE
How can Nine Horses fit into ten spaces at the races?


----------



## sparks879

ok i have been racking my brain and the internet, and i just cant figure this one out. You got me totally stumped piccolo.
beth


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

I've heard it, but can't think of the answer lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lol Maybe if i made it up


| | | | | | | | | | |


The ten spaces to put Nine Horses


If you give up, ill tell you .
I douns it a few yeArs ago in a riddle book


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

I got it .... 

/n/i/n/e/h/o/r/s/e/s :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

yah!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

want me to think of one?


----------



## sparks879

Yup! I love this thread.
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Ok umm

2 fathers and 2 sons go fishing. Each of them catches one fish. So why do they bring home only 3 fishes?

:wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Could it be because there is only 3 people... grandpa, dad, and son. Three generations would make 2 fathers and 2 sons. :shrug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Your right


----------



## Laurel_Haven

:thumbup: 
Got any more? I love riddles!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

A cowboy rode into town on Friday, stayed three days, and rode out again on Friday. How did he do that?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

His horse's name was Friday :thumb:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You are too good :clap: 

When you have me, you feel like sharing me. But, if you do share me, you don’t have me. What am I?


----------



## toth boer goats

ice cream..and ice cream cone .?..LOL :ROFL: 
I know it isn't it but.......


----------



## PiccoloGoat

haha Nice try toth :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

oh man ........that is a hard one... :doh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I bet sparks will get it straight away :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats

dag nab it....I bet she would to...pretty smart.......where did she go...?LOL
she may have the cheat book...no I'm just kidding.... LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

I wish someone else would come on here and help>>>LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

A cold? A helping hand? haha IDK!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lol Nope Still waiting for sparks to discover this


----------



## Amos

happiness?
It seems like it could be anything.. but its not..?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Nup :ROFL: 

I am waiting for sparks to come and break it.. She seems to not have noticed :scratch:


----------



## rkalgren

secret


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Naww you got it


----------



## toth boer goats

Bob...that's not fair....LOL :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879

Lol guys sorry i havnt been around much lately only answering a few of the threads. I have been sick. Bob got it before i even saw it.
beth


----------



## goathappy

I'm really bad at riddles, lol Here's one that I do know(well I have two but I'll tell the other one later)

I pass before the sun, yet I cast no shadow. What am I?


----------



## toth boer goats

eclipse?


----------



## goathappy

nope, I had a hard time with this one.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

The moon? Night? hmm...


----------



## goathappy

nope

I'll give you a hint: If you live in the midwest it is this all the time.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wind..?


----------



## sparks879

the wind


----------



## goathappy

darn, yes.

What gets wetter as it dries?


----------



## sparks879

a towel


----------



## goathappy

Darn, I'm really bad at this :lol:


----------



## sparks879

This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious to how quickly you 
can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain 
you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing 
is wrong with it, though unusual. Study it, and think about 
it, but you still may not find anything odd. But, if you work 
at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any 
coaching! 


Have fun!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

IKnow I know!

It has NO e's :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879

thats it, 'e' is the most commen letter used in the english language, yet there is not a single one in that entire paragraph.
your turn
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You go, you think of the best


----------



## sparks879

We are little airy Creatures, 
All of diff'rent Voice and Features, 
One of us in Glass is set, 
One of us you'll find in Jet, 
T'other you may see in Tin, 
And the fourth a Box within, 
If the fifth you shou'd pursue, 
It can never fly from you.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Vowels.
glAss
jEt
tIn
bOx
yOu


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

You are too good Alyssa!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lol why thankyou. I have been practising

I found this one and I like it

It's true I bring serenity,
And hang around the stars
But yet I live in misery;
You'll find me behind bars
With thieves and villains I consort
In prison I'll be found
But I would never go to court,
Unless there's more than one


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

saturn? haha I dunno!


----------



## toth boer goats

The letter S


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Yeah I though it would be harder


----------



## toth boer goats

I am a big tease to a guy name sam.
I have a soft fluffy coat I wear all the time
there is a season for hunting me


----------



## PiccoloGoat

a Sheep? Deer? :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

nope


----------



## PiccoloGoat

A Gopher?


----------



## RunAround

Rabbit


----------



## toth boer goats

:idea:



> I am a big tease to a guy name sam.
> I have a soft fluffy coat I wear all the time
> there is a season for hunting me


hint:
I have my own tv show


----------



## Amos

Umm.. I'm thinking a woolly bear of sorts?


----------



## toth boer goats

nope 


I am a big tease to a guy name sam.
I have a soft fluffy coat I wear all the time
there is a season for hunting me
I have my own tv show

another hint:
I have long ears


----------



## PiccoloGoat

umm the warner brothers rabbit

Dont know his name

Wabbit


----------



## PiccoloGoat

BUGS BUNNY!!


----------



## Amos

Ooh. Sam meant Yosemite Sam?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep Alyssa
BUGS BUNNY!! :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

*dances*

Can't think of anyone


----------



## toth boer goats

With pointed fangs it sits in wait,
With piercing force its doles out fate,
Over bloodless victims proclaiming its might,
Eternally joining in a single bite.

What am I?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Stapler


----------



## toth boer goats

oh not fair...LOL
yep  :doh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Psst its already been posted XP


----------



## toth boer goats

:doh: :doh: :doh: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

It goes around and around
it's display... has numbers
it comes in many shapes and sizes

what am I?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

A clock?


----------



## sparks879

my guess would be a clock too...
beth


----------



## toth boer goats

yep....clock

I suck at this game :doh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You do one sparks :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879

While walking down the street I met a man. He tipped his 
hat and drew his cane and in this riddle I told his name. 
What is his name?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Drew?


----------



## sparks879

close


----------



## RunAround

Andrew


----------



## toth boer goats

cane?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I bet it is Andrew, good one!


----------



## toth boer goats

oh ...you girls are real good............  
now ...that you pointed it out ...I see Andrew now...LOL :doh:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

You know what Pam, when Beth said I wasn't right I thought Cane too!  But then when I saw Ashley had posted Andrew, I looked back and was like OHHHHH I see it!! lol.


----------



## sparks879

Yup its Andrew!
beth


----------



## toth boer goats

> You know what Pam, when Beth said I wasn't right I thought Cane too! But then when I saw Ashley had posted Andrew, I looked back and was like OHHHHH I see it!! lol.


so true..Chelsey...boy it made me look like a :doh:


----------



## sparks879

youre turn runaround!
beth


----------



## sparks879

no one has posted in awhile so i thought i would jump in with another.


It goes up, but at the same time goes down. Up toward the 
sky, and down toward the ground. It's present tense and past 
tense too; come for a ride, just you and me. What is it? 


beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

a seee sawwwww


lol


----------



## sparks879

yup!
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Well i am actually gonna do a Who am I now.

I am a band.
We are the Kings. Our sex is on fire and we like to use people.
This riddle is reaallly obvious
Who are we?


----------



## sparks879

is it the kings of leon?
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

maybe lmao

yes :clap:


----------



## sparks879

You throw away the outside and cook the inside. Then you eat the outside and throw away the inside. What did you eat?




beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

corrrnnn

Peel the skin, then eat the kernels. then throw away to cob


----------



## sparks879

yup!

beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I like solving them keep going


----------



## sparks879

What belongs to you, but is used more by others?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

gah I know this one.. but i cant think >.<

Is it advice?


----------



## sparks879

nope!
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

tis your name :doh:


----------



## sparks879

it is
beth


----------



## sparks879

What comes once in a minute, twice in a moment, but never in a thousand years?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Letter M

Woo I didnt even know that


----------



## sparks879

lol yes.
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Who Am I?

I have a big, dark, bushy Tail.
I like to change colours
My yelling is never ending.


----------



## Amos

Little Miss Puff in season XD


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Oh well how did you know? :slapfloor:


----------



## Amos

Oh, someone else can go.. I don't know any good thingies.


----------



## sparks879

My life can be measured in hours, 
I serve by being devoured. 
Thin, I am quick 
Fat, I am slow 
Wind is my foe.
What am I?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Candlestick


----------



## sparks879

I never was, am always to be, 
No one ever saw me, nor ever will 
And yet I am the confidence of all 
To live and breathe on this terrestrial ball


----------



## Amos

Sun?


----------



## sparks879

nope


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Tomorrow


----------



## sparks879

Yes!
beth


----------



## sparks879

I am a three digit number. My second digit is four times more than my third digit. My first digit is seven less than my second digit. What number am I?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I have no idea even how to figure that out :?


----------



## Amos

182?


----------



## sparks879

yes, ok someoen else needs to do one i want to try and guess.
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

i would but i really dont know any more sorry lol.


----------



## Amos

Well, heres an easier one.

What do the words thirsty, flour, and weight all have in common?


----------



## sparks879

remove one letter from each and they all spell a number
thirsty thirty, flour four, tern ten
beth


----------



## Amos

um.. ok?

It was eight not ten.


----------



## sparks879

haha i blew that one....i got the same thing from keith the other day...
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I have one!

I am coloured every hue of the rainbow
I am long and short, thin and thick
and i often rest coiled up
I could eat 100 sheep in a row and still be hungry
What am i?
:ROFL:


----------



## Amos

Umm.. I don't know.. a dragon? I don't think any one knows it so I'll post one; Beth has probably gotten this one before :wink: 

Change each of the following words to a different word by placing two letters in between the letter indicated. The two new letters have to be consecutive-that is, they have to come right after one another in the alphabet, such as the letters ij or rs. 

For example, you can change 'be' to 'babe' by putting the letters ab in between b and e.


sit (put two consecutive letters between i and t)

younger (put two consecutive letters between g and e)

bay (put two consecutive letters between a and y)

bend (put two consecutive letters between e and n)

honey (put two consecutive letters between e and y)

Edit: I guess this could help;

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lol Amos I tried yours and im not smart enough for it


----------



## sparks879

ok you got me good on this one amos, but after much thinking (i worked on this for well over an hour) and many scribbles on my paper i think i got it...
sit is sight
younger is younster
bay is balmy (is this really a word?) its the only thing i could come up with
bend is behind
honey is honesty

?????


----------



## Amos

Yup!!
:greengrin:


----------



## sparks879

A man was to be sentenced, and the judge told him, "You may make a statement. If it is true, I'll sentence you to four years in prison. If it is false, I'll sentence you to six years in prison." After the man made his statement, the judge decided to let him go free. What did the man say?


----------



## Bona Fide

Youll sentence me to 6 yrs in prison ??!!

My first is foremost legally. My second circles outwardly. My third leads all to victory. My fourth twice ends a nominee. My whole is this riddle's only key.

What am I?


----------



## sparks879

yup

He said, "You'll sentence me to six years in prison." If it was true, then the judge would have to make it false by sentencing him to four years. If it was false, then he would have to give him six years, which would make it true. Rather than contradict his own word, the judge set the man free.

beth


----------



## sparks879

Love
beth


----------



## sparks879

What can travel around the world while staying in a corner?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

postage stamp :roll:


----------



## sparks879

yup!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

i cant think of anything


----------



## toth boer goats

I have four legs...
am tall..
run fast.
am famous.
talk alot
blonde hair
sometimes I wear shoes


----------



## Amos

Mr. Ed!!!!

I used to watch that show all the time!


----------



## toth boer goats

good one Amos...you got it...loved that show to... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Amos

Someone else can go.. I don't have any good ones.


----------



## RowdyKidz

How 'bout...

Who am I
I am a basketball player
I play in the NBA
I grew up in Ohio
I have played for 6 years (professionally)
I am up for MVP of the year
Who Am I??


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry........ I don't know basketball.... :scratch:


----------



## sparks879

Lebron james


----------



## RowdyKidz

sparks879 said:


> Lebron james


Yep


----------



## toth boer goats

I was a legend
I was a bad boy
I was a prince
I was a boxer
I was a fish

who am I?


----------



## redneck_acres

king tut?


----------



## toth boer goats

nope... try again... :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres

Sylvester Stalone?


----------



## toth boer goats

nope.....keep trying


----------



## redneck_acres

I give up. I was going to say Lance Bass or the Big Bopper-but i'm of guesses-this was a good one.


----------



## redneck_acres

Neither of them are much of a bad boy though;-).


----------



## toth boer goats

another clue....

I am a Fresh Prince of a place called ... Bel-Air :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz

will?


----------



## toth boer goats

yup.......Will Smith......you got it......good job. :wink: :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz

My hair is naturally blond
I am a young singer
I sing country and pop...

Who am I?


----------



## toth boer goats

Taylor Swift ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

yep! :clap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

I select a star
I am a record producer
I am known for harsh criticism
I am from England. 

who am I?


----------



## RowdyKidz

simon?


----------



## redneck_acres

Yeah, that's my guess is Simon Cowell


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :wink: :greengrin: 


yup......


----------



## sparks879

Its been awhile...



But i got one



I come in different shapes and sizes. Part of me are curves, others are straight. You can put me anywhere you like, but there is only one right place for me. 
What am I?


----------



## Gumtree

food?
I lure mice to there death....and sometimes other things to


----------



## redneck_acres

mouse trap? Decon? or Cat.


----------



## Gumtree

none of those


----------



## redneck_acres

Wow, really? Hmm.......beats me.........


----------



## sparks879

nope not food.
beth


----------



## Gumtree

give up on yours beth...

hint....it has a whistle....


----------



## redneck_acres

A Hawk?


----------



## Gumtree

no
hint
has a red checked cloak


----------



## redneck_acres

Harry Potter


----------



## Gumtree

no!!!
do you give up?


----------



## redneck_acres

Nascar, and thenif that's a no, I give up. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats

hmm..... that is a hard one.....I can't figure it out...LOL :doh: :scratch:


----------



## Gumtree

Pied Piper!!!


----------



## sparks879

so now that im back im digging my fvorite thread out of the archives!!!!! Runs off to go find a riddle.....


----------



## sparks879

Charlotte is Mitzi's daughter's aunt's husband's daughter's sister. What is the relationship between Charlootte and Mitzi?


----------



## Gumtree

Niece? Step Niece?


----------



## sparks879

ys, neice! now its your turn to come up with one.


----------



## Gumtree

oh help....

I have 2 ears, 4 feet, I am soft & fluffy, I am cute to look at, yet I am very rough & strong & lots of livestock owners, own me.
What am I


----------



## sparks879

a great pyranese?


----------



## Gumtree

not what I meant but close enough  I meant a Guardian Dog


----------



## Gumtree

your turn


----------



## coltrule

I have 4 legs and run with grace and take pride of it. Most people come to watch me Race. I am know as the fasted of my breed.


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe...I know this but ...I will let someone else take it.... unless it takes to long... to answer.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## naturalgoats

Thoroughbred?..........or I suppose Greyhound?


----------



## coltrule

Thoroughbred is correct


----------



## toth boer goats

naturalgoats...would you like to start another Who am I? :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

If naturalgoats doesn't post her riddle....I have one 

Gypsy gold does not ***** and glitter. It gleams in the sun and neighs in the dark.
What am I?


----------



## Gumtree

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> If naturalgoats doesn't post her riddle....I have one
> 
> Gypsy gold does not ***** and glitter. It gleams in the sun and neighs in the dark.
> What am I?


A Horse


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Yes but no. 
Breed?


----------



## naturalgoats

Gypsy Vanner? 

funny when you're happy, comforting when you're sad. Always there when you need me. what am I?


----------



## toth boer goats

tv..LOL :laugh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

thats it! 
and i have no idea what that could be lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 



If someone else has one go ahead.... I can't think of any at the moment.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid

Okay, not sure how good this one is...

Someday I will rise to the sky so tall,
But I cannot rise until I fall.
I am so small a mouse could hide me,
But I hide a sleeping giant inside me.

Who am I?


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds like a seed of a tree?


----------



## milkmaid

Yup, it's an acorn. Good job!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :hi5: 

OK here is goes...

I always feel pressure 
I have fur
I am stuffed all the time

what am I?


----------



## DavyHollow

I wanna say a teddy bear, but im not sure about the pressure part . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

You are indeed on the right track..... :wink:


----------



## freckles

The velveteen rabbit?


----------



## Frosty1

A pregnant teddy bear...  lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 

Close...another clue...

I have teeth carrying me around...


----------



## Frosty1

Uh oh... that clue confused me more. lol TEETH?!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yup and slobber..... :laugh:


----------



## Gumtree

A stuffed toy being carried by a dog?


----------



## Frosty1

Oh Wow! Gumtree! I would NEVER have gotten that LOL I think that might be the answer!


----------



## toth boer goats

> A stuffed toy being carried by a dog?


 :laugh:

Great job..yep that is it.... :thumb:

who wants to take it next...... :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

I will if Gumtree doesn't want to. 

I once was red
But scratched my head
And now I'm black
What am I?


----------



## toth boer goats

hmm.... gotta think.. :chin:


----------



## Frosty1

Any guesses?


----------



## toth boer goats

That is a tough one... :scratch:


----------



## milkmaid

Okay, it's either a tomato that someone sliced the top off, and it rotted...
Or a copper deficient rusty red goat that scratched its head, then ate some minerals and turned black.
:laugh: 
That is a hard one!


----------



## Itchysmom

A pimple/blackhead


----------



## Frosty1

LOL milkmaid!!!!!  But... no. Not any correct answers yet!  Any more guesses or want to hear answer?


----------



## toth boer goats

> a copper deficient rusty red goat that scratched its head, then ate some minerals and turned black.


 :ROFL: 


> A pimple/blackhead


 Eww...


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

a match?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes! That's it! Your turn...


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

oh! um ...

Some say we are red, some say we are green. Some play us, some spray us. What are we?


----------



## GingersMaMa

A pepper ?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Yup!!!!


----------



## CountryCrazy

I hope I'm not intruding. I have one
We're five little items of an everyday sort; you'll find us all in 'a tennis court'. What are we?


----------



## CountryCrazy

Wow I didn't even look at the date on this. Lol. Is there anyone who want to pick up playing?


----------



## Used2bmimi

Is it vowels?


----------



## CountryCrazy

Yep! Your turn


----------



## Used2bmimi

I am 3/7 chicken, 2/3 cat, and 1/2 goat. What am I?


----------



## CountryCrazy

Are you Chicago?


----------



## Used2bmimi

Yep! Go ahead!


----------



## CountryCrazy

Until I am measured, I am not known. Yet how you'll miss me when I've flown. Who am I?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Time.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

I have a mouth, but never eat
I move quickly and slowly, but stay in one place
I have banks but no money


----------



## KymberLeAnn

A river!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Yup! Your turn!

I gotta get harder riddles!


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Haha I don't think I know any!! Lol
Ill look one up


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Just remembered one, it's not too hard though

I get wetter & wetter as I dry. What am I?


----------



## Used2bmimi

A towel!


----------



## Used2bmimi

When I fall I don't get hurt, and when I fly I spring. Sometimes I'm hot sometimes I'm cold, I cycle like a ring.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Seasons!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Close enough! It was a year. Your turn!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I'm an actor
I'm a singer
I have really great hair
I have black hair
All the girls drool over me
I'm greek
And, I have aged really well. 

Who am I?


----------



## CountryCrazy

Are you John Stamos?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Yeppers. LOL

Your turn!


----------



## CountryCrazy

I strayed from the path chosen,
I joined a fellowship that was broken,
I led the rest with somber,
I am the true heir of Gondor!

Who am I?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Aragorn?


----------



## CountryCrazy

Yup!! Your turn


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A man and a woman were driving in their car when it broke down. The man decided to go for help at a gas station a few miles back. He made sure nobody was in the car, rolled all the windows up, and locked all of the sedan's doors. He went off, but when he came back, his wife was dead, and there was a stranger in the car. No physical damage was done to the car, so how did the stranger get in?


----------



## goat luver 101

Because his wife wasn't in the car, and he left the keys with her? 
Since it says he made sure nobody was in the car.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Nope. The wife was still in the car, and she died in childbirth and the stranger is the baby


----------

